# oooooh, pretty! Elgee likes the eye!



## HLGStrider

I don't know if it has been this way for awhile and I just haven't noticed it because of my slow computer, but I really like the Eye that appears in the address bar on my internet explorer. It really makes the forum stand out on my history.

Good show!


----------



## Beorn

That's a speech bubble Elgee 

...I told Dave about a month ago it looked horrible. But now that you mention it, we should add an Eye, shouldn't we?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Hahahehehe*

I hadn't really noticed it before, but I like it!  

(Maybe a ring would work as well if they had too change it...)


----------



## HLGStrider

It isn't an eye? It looks like an eye! I think it is an eye, and I want it to be an eye, and as far as I am concerned it is an eye.

So there!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It COULD be! I think it MIGHT be! YOU CAN'T TELL ME IT'S NOT!!!  It's too cool!


----------



## Ithrynluin

I also like the eye, but if we were going to have the One Ring, I'd be saying I would prefer one of the Elven rings.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Scared* Eye? Where?


----------



## GuardianRanger

I never really looked at it close enough. I guess it could be an eye. An eye would be cool.

I wouldn't mind something Lord-of-the-Ringish for a favorite-icon, either.


----------



## HLGStrider

There's a lot you could do with it, if we had the time. The little green light that says whether someone is online or not, for instance? That could be an eye or a ring or a star or something. . .but of course, the mods have "real" stuff to do too. ..


----------



## Ingwë

I love that eye. It is not an eye, it is a circle but it is good thing. We can see if someone is online. When I posted in the threads sometimes I want to see if my opponents are online. This 'eye' helps me. 
Maybe a Ring is better. It will be Tolkien related.


----------



## HLGStrider

I think you are refering to the "online" button by the user name. The thing I am refering to showed up in the address bar.


----------



## Alatar

I cant see a i in my history or in my adress bar, but then again i am using a old windows '95 computer so i doubt if anything would work  
But if w2e do have somthing, maybe a silmarli, i mean all one rings look so movie-ish.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I see it right now...I thik it's pretty!


----------



## Ingwë

> I think you are refering to the "online" button by the user name. The thing I am refering to showed up in the address bar.


Then I can't see it. Maybe because of the Yahoooooo. Anyway.... Look at my avatar. Hahahah


----------



## e.Blackstar

I love it Ingwe, I LOVE IT!


----------



## HLGStrider

Sometimes it shows, sometimes it doesn't, with no particular rhyme or reason.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ingwë said:


> ... Look at my avatar. Hahahah



 Now that's a little scary, but sort'a cool at the same time!


----------



## ingolmo

I didn't vote because there wasn't an option conveying what I feel about it. 
It's not that I feel I'm watched over by it and it's scary, but it isn't too related to Tolkien, whom we have dedicated all our reading to. A suitable icon for us would be a pipe, showing that we like to sit and have a good long conversion.


----------



## HLGStrider

But an eye is more eyecatching!


----------



## ingolmo

But it isn't associated with Tolkien's works in any way except for Sauron's eye. And I do not want us to be associated with Sauron's eye.


----------



## Hammersmith

I do  My message is too short again...


----------



## Thorondor_

Man, that freaking eye scares me. I noticed it when I added TTF to my favorites... I'd better see a star or something


----------



## ingolmo

It isn't scary, though I would like something different. Maybe a pipe, as I suggested earlier, representing long discussions and lore. Or a star, like Thorondor suggested.


----------



## Niirewen

I can't see an eye..


----------



## spirit

Ingwë said:


> Then I can't see it. Maybe because of the Yahoooooo. Anyway.... Look at my avatar. Hahahah


 Ahh.... I never could have guessed!  


As for the other eye... It scares my little friend  because she's a little squeemish with eyes!


----------



## Thorondor_

spirit said:


> As for the other eye... It scares my little friend  because she's a little squeemish with eyes!


 
Which 'she' is scared??


----------



## Hammersmith

*Just saw the eye*


----------



## HLGStrider

I actually haven't seen the eye in two weeks. I am very curious as to when it shows and when it doesn't. There isn't any apparent rhyme or reason about it.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> I actually haven't seen the eye in two weeks.


That's because *I *have it now! Hahahahaevilcackle


----------



## HLGStrider

I should have known! Back to the darkness, foul creature. Thou hath betrayed me and stoleneth my eyeth.


----------



## Hammersmith

Fie on thee, dire wench of retribution! That it should come to this, a bitter and contentious wrassle for the sake of this eye! Verily to the darkness I goeth, butteth it shalleth followeth as mine vassal. For the eye of TTF shallt be my trove for all ages!


----------



## HLGStrider

Not so, fell, foul beast! For I shall wield mightily the holy relic, the great and awesome, all powerful SQUEEGEE!

Boy, I better stop before I have to delete my own posts for nasty off topic spamming. . .


----------



## ingolmo

It's shown for about two months continuously without any gap for me. Dunno what's happening with you. It could be related to the internet browser, I use Safari, but I think you guys probably use Explorer.


----------



## Ingwë

I saw the eye some time ago but sometimes I don't see it is my address book of the Explorer. Where is the problem? Can somebody tell me? I saw it a week ago when I visited TTF but I did't see it today...


----------



## Elorendil

Eye see the i. Er, I mean, I see the eye. It's up there consistently for me. I'm a Firefox user.


----------



## jetcyrings

HLGStrider said:


> It isn't an eye? It looks like an eye! I think it is an eye, and I want it to be an eye, and as far as I am concerned it is an eye.
> 
> So there!


I think that The Eye looks like a cat eye. .But it was built by fire!So impressive!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Elorendil said:


> Eye see the i. Er, I mean, I see the eye. It's up there consistently for me. I'm a Firefox user.



I see it all the time too. And I use Firefox too.

*hugs to my Firefox sister*


----------



## Daranavo

I am on FF also, and I see it.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh, we can start the Firefox club! *knocks herself out trying to make up a secret handshake*


----------



## David Pence

It's most definitely an eye. It's actually an icon of an eye to be exact. If you'd like to check it out in detail, just click here.

Firefox by default looks for a file named 'favicon.ico' in the root directory for each site it displays. If it finds that file, it will associate it with that site's URL.

It's true that we should perhaps find a more suitable icon to associate with TTF, so if anyone comes across a decent one, please be sure to share it with us.


----------



## Ingwë

dapence said:


> It's true that we should perhaps find a more suitable icon to associate with TTF, so if anyone comes across a decent one, please be sure to share it with us.


Ok, Webmaster... But tell us how big it must be? 15x15 pixels? And I think that Ithy or Nóm or Tal can make small Ring. I think that a picture of Silmaril will be great but there isn't good picture of the Jewel or I cannot find. I will search and I will post here if I find something 
WM, great avatar though it scares me...


----------



## David Pence

Well, 16x16 is the size in the address and bookmarks, but if someone makes a desktop shortcut, it will be 32x32 ... the current icon has several sizes for just this reason.


----------



## Confusticated

...............


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Ingwë said:


> WM, great avatar though it scares me...


I was just thinking the same thing the other day *hides*

Oh, it's useless. No one can hide from the Almighty WM!!! The Eye is watching for him! He-he-hee, he he. I'm going to die. Heh he he, heh heh heh, WAAAAAHHHHHH!

Sorry, I get carried away sometimes. Anyway, like I was trying to say before, that's one awesome, gorgeous, if somewhat frightening avatar.

---End of official WM kiss-up section---

(In other words, I didn't notice just how cheesy that was until after I typed it, but I can't think of a better way to say it, lol. I guess I just have to be satisfied with slightly sappy.)

Um, to be back on topic, I always loved the eye, and I've been seeing it pretty consistently in Mozzilla Fire_bird_ (don't have FF, am extremely jealous of those who do) I don't think there's anything wrong with having it for a fav icon, but I suppose something a little less evil looking might be slightly more appropriate for our nice Hobbit-hole-like little forum, lol.

P.S. Don't you think it's cute to hide the word *hides*? Huh, don't ya, don't ya? Almost YayGollum-ish, but not really, lol. Where is he anyway? Hasn't been on since late July...this is getting way off topic again. Toodles.


----------



## Eledhwen

Elgee, I thought of you when I was looking through the Mozilla Firefox browser themes and I saw this one. (scroll to the end of the page)


----------

